

Magic Carpets and Pyramids - noaharc
http://anoaharc.com/2009/08/magic-carpets-and-pyramids/

======
movix
But isn't the fun in starting with a magic carpet, moulding it into a pyramid
and then figuring out how you turn it into something you can actually build?
Sometimes I shudder at the scale of our current project, but it's the
immensity that makes it exciting and challenging.

